# Jimmy Franklin & Bobby younkin



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

Last sunday 
we lost two of the best piolts in the aerobatic industry jimmy and bobby where doing a show called masters of disaster and the two colliaded togather and where killed. I am not sure if any of you new them they where great guys. you can go to and see some of the pics of the crash. you can also go to franklinairshows.com and see pics of the plane he flew and to see younkins go to younkinair.com and you can see pics of bolth planes.
www.http://www.aviation.ca/component/option,com_rsgallery/catid,30/limit,6/limitstart,18/

Jimmy and bobby you will be greatly missed!! 

Brandon Snyder


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

to the top


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

^^^^^


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

I take it that not to many people out there have heard of them?


----------



## MAX pilot 104 (Oct 27, 2005)

bsracing8,
Lots of people know these two great pilots. Maybe not that many on this forum. 

I had the privilage of meeting Jimmy Franklin twice(and his son Kyle once) What struck me most was his down to earth nature. He wasn't or didn't act like a hot shot. He talked with me like we had been best friends even though he had never met me before. His flying was amazing to watch, and I will say I doubt anyone will ever be able to take his place. His son Kyle is going to fly airshows next summer in the original Waco mystery ship. I wish him well, and wish him and his new bride Amanda(Bobby Younkins daughter) the very best.

I will most definantly miss Jimmy Franklin  ........................

Larry


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

I hear you on that jimmy was a very down to earth guy and very likeable!! I would say he was one of the BEST pilots in the world for aerobatics? I sure will mis his flying jimmy has inspired me to follow my dream in flying full scale aerobatics i am glad i have got to be good friends with him and sure will miss him alot!!! It is not the same going to an air show and not seeing that waco with the jet on the bottom...


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

WOW now i know who these guys are! I saw these guys the first time back in 1996 at the Lorain county airshow, I thought it was nutz to see a dam waco with a turbine and radial engine! it was sweet he would do a fly buy on the prop and the pull up and go vertical and throttle the jet engine and climb straight up out of sight! not to mention that the dude wing walks on it too! I wil lmiss them now too knowing now who they are!


----------



## Jesse Bean (Sep 26, 2004)

both of these gentlemen have a resume to be awed at. younkin was an excellent precision aerobatic pilot and Franklin has had the best wing walking act for many years. the world of aviation took a big hit by loosing these heroes.


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

sure did!! I just wish something like this never happened!! I just was talking to franklin and younkin about 3 weeks before all of this!! THey will never be forgoton in my eyes.


Brandon


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

TTT Because these guys shuould be there!!!!


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

T T T because this is what they deserve!


----------



## RzrbkMustang (May 12, 2006)

Hello all. I just saw this thread surfing around. It's good to see this. I had the privilege of being around Bobby a good bit, as I work for his father's company. It was a very sad time. Their show was absolutely the most incredible show I've ever seen! Keep this alive! Thanks!


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

RzrbkMustang said:


> Hello all. I just saw this thread surfing around. It's good to see this. I had the privilege of being around Bobby a good bit, as I work for his father's company. It was a very sad time. Their show was absolutely the most incredible show I've ever seen! Keep this alive! Thanks!


Thanks Yah bobby was the best and no one could ever replace both of them!! yah i totaly agree with the show it was out of this world!!!!!

Brandon


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

i saw there show a few times, man it was crazy!!!!! ill really miss them, nothing can replace that felling you get when that bipe takes off with that jet engine!!!


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

tamiya_kid_ta04 said:


> i saw there show a few times, man it was crazy!!!!! ill really miss them, nothing can replace that felling you get when that bipe takes off with that jet engine!!!


yep nothing like that jet on the bottom of that 1937 waco!!!


----------

